# How old were you when you learnt how to read?



## Samania (Aug 19, 2010)

Thought it would be interesting to learn from people. 

I learnt when I was around 4 1/2 years old.


----------



## Owen (Aug 20, 2010)

lol, I was 7.


----------



## maggot (Aug 20, 2010)

i 'learnt' to read english (fluently) when i was 25.


----------



## nathanajah (Aug 20, 2010)

I was able to read when I was 2 years and 8 months old (at that time, that was an Indonesian Record)


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 20, 2010)

3 years


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2010)

I learned to read at 9 months, but I realised the world wasn't ready for that yet, so I kept it a secret till I was four-ish.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 20, 2010)

I was reading in the womb, the works of the esteemed Greek writers and poets as well as some of the world famous math and science books.

However, I didn't want to rock the world with my super human abilities so I kept it a secret.

~Chris


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I was reading in the womb, the works of the esteemed Greek writers and poets as well as some of the world famous math and science books.
> 
> However, I didn't want to rock the world with my super human abilities so I kept it a secret.
> 
> ~Chris


I thought you had homework to do. Yay for Youtube stalking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2010)

I finished Atlas Shrugged before my mom and dad went through the mating process. 
lol this is getting old...

I can't remember when I learned to read. I think I was 2-3ish... Maybe 4, but definitely not 5.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 20, 2010)

Before the egg got fertilized.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 20, 2010)

I dunno, 3 maybe?


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2010)

25


----------



## shelley (Aug 20, 2010)

This was the first book I read on my own. I remember learning the word "exclaimed" which was a fairly big word for a 3 year old.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 20, 2010)

This thread reminds me of how I learned to divide by two before I learned how to subtract.


----------



## jowe27 (Aug 20, 2010)

Right now Im 13 and I learned to read in 52 years.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 20, 2010)

3 years like everyone else. Ahh i remember the days of reading one Enid Blyton after another.


----------



## gon (Aug 20, 2010)

3 years. First book I ever read was _If You Give a Mouse a Cookie_


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 20, 2010)

4? Ish?


----------



## JackJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I had to be around 4ish. My favorite book was the Junie B. Jones series until I was like 7 or 8.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2010)

3ish


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 20, 2010)

When I was -3.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 20, 2010)

I read my first book on my own at around 4 or 5-ish.

Chris


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 20, 2010)

I *love* that book! I remember my mom reading it to me practically every night! 

edit: that doesn't mean I couldn't read it on my own if I wanted to.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 20, 2010)

I "learnt" how to read when I was around 4.5 or 5.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow how the heck do you guys know what age you all started to read? I totally can't remember


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 20, 2010)

2 or 3-ish


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 20, 2010)

Whenever I got Pokemon Blue.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 20, 2010)

nathanajah said:


> I was able to read when I was 2 years and 8 months old (*at that time, that was an Indonesian Record*)


Don't know whether thats weird or cool.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 20, 2010)

My sister taught me to read when I was 2. The first book I ever read was "Where the Wild Things are"


----------



## Asianlikekevin (Aug 20, 2010)

I learned to read 4 or 5. I don't really remember, I just remember speech was my thing, not reading. Kindergarten and first grade is when I really started hitting reading at a decent level.


----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 20, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I had to be around 4ish. My favorite book was the Junie B. Jones series until I was like 7 or 8.



Encyclopedia Brown FTW

Also the B. stands for Beatrice.


----------



## jowe27 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was lying in my last post, I never really learned how to read, Id just cut the corners off the pages and turn the pages really hard and sometimes the page would even fall out! Eventually Id get to the end of the book and some ******* would flip all the way back to page 1 and Id have to start over.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 20, 2010)

I was 3.


----------



## Faz (Aug 20, 2010)

Because I totally remember and kept a record of when I read my first book.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 20, 2010)

You guys make it sound like learning to read is an instantaneous process.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 20, 2010)

I learned the alphabet at about a year, and as time progressed, into my second year I was already typing. I couldn't grasp the complexity of those huge, thick pencils and the way one's hand would move to create letters.
Thus, I learned to type before I learned to write. This was before I could even talk intelligibly.
So, I understood what was coming in, and I outputted it in the manner that I was given--typing.
There are home videos of me doing it, and it was pretty cool.

I used to spend hours a day typing the alphabet in order to learn the ABCs. Because of this, I can now speedtype the alphabet without much difficulty.

The first novel I read on my own was...owait, idr. Oh well.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 20, 2010)

IIRC it was 743 days 8 hours and 2 minutes and 23 seconds when I had finished The Lord of the Rings series....


----------



## Olji (Aug 20, 2010)

i learned it at four i think, and learned math at the same age, since my big brother taugth me (3 years older, first grade at that time) to make me do his homework... mom wasnt happy when she found out >.<, althought that probably helped me getting better at math, i remember outbesting some fourth graders when i started first grade, although they sucked at maths 

EDIT: they had fun asking first graders what 10 times 10 was, and i answered correctly, and asked them what 9 times 11 was, and they got owned x)


----------



## LNZ (Aug 20, 2010)

I did not go to pre-school, so I can say I learned the alphabet, counting to 10 and some words from Sesame Street as a 4 year old in 1974. And as bonus, on three such days in that year, I even got to see the replays of the Socceroos (Australia's national football/soccer team) games in the 1974 FIFA World Cup too.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll let you know.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2010)

I think that this was my first book, don't remember the age


----------



## Wickex (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't remember exactly how old I was, but I was at AVI 10 in 4th grade 

I think I need to explain something here 

In The Netherlands we go to "basisschool" (basic school roughly translated) when we are 4 years old and we have 8 grades (if grades is even the right word), 1 to 8. After 8th grade (so when you're 11 years old) you go to middle school till you're 16/17/18, depending on how good you are (3 different levels).

In "basisschool", there are 10 AVIs that represent how good you are at reading. 1 is the worst, 10 is the best.

So in 4th grade I already had AVI 10 and was teaching how to read properly to people 4 year older than me.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 21, 2010)

I was pretty old, actually. Sometime in first grade I think, so I must have been 6 or so?


----------



## Enter (Aug 21, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> I was pretty old, actually. Sometime in first grade I think, so I must have been 6 or so?


the same!!! " welcome " in my english class btw im from Slovenia 
every single Slovene carries love inside him/herself? Well, the Slovenian language is a unique language for true lovebirds. It is one of very rare languages to use dual grammatical forms in addition to the singular and the plural. Although its complex grammatical structure could discourage foreigners from learning Slovene, it does not stop increasing numbers of them from enrolling in Slovenian language classes. Even if at first it could sound a hard and cold language, when foreigners start to understand Slovene, they discover it is a language rich in words which express positive feelings of love, friendship and good will. So, let us say that is difficult not to like it!


----------



## slocuber (Aug 21, 2010)

Enter said:


> Anonymous said:
> 
> 
> > I was pretty old, actually. Sometime in first grade I think, so I must have been 6 or so?
> ...



+1

I was 5 years old.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I was 3 and a half.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 23, 2022)

Prolly like 5


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 23, 2022)

2 and 3/4 years


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 28, 2022)

Prolly 4.5 years for English and Bahasa Malay.


----------

